# Remove neascus from pond



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Ive come across more and more fish this year with black specs fishing inland lakes and ponds. I fished a pond by lake erie today and the gills were just covered in black specs all over and white specs on the fins. Worst pond ive come across. 

Anybody have any success ridding a pond of the disease or is it doomed? Lol 

They are supposedly harmless but if i were covered in black specs id be going to the doctor.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have eaten a lot of gills covered in those dudes. DNR says comes from duck and geese feces, kinda disheartening at least. Stopped fishing that pond a couple yrs back and stopped eating them too, just not appealing at all. Would be nice to hear a remedy myself.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

One guy told me to remove the snails from the pond. Said to overload the pond with panfish and they will get rid of the snail population and the neascus wont have anywhere to go.


----------



## mercercountyhunter (May 5, 2017)

red ear sunfish are what you need to stock. they will eat the snails and are mostly confined to the bottom .


----------

